# Proquip Tourflex 360 Waterproof Suit



## virtuocity (Aug 31, 2013)

Bought these the other week and have held off writing a wee review on these until I experienced weather like today.

Today we had very changeable weather, experiencing wind, rain, sun and combinations of all three.  The primary concern is obviously about keeping dry and I must say that this suit lived up to expectations.  Water turned to beads and didn't have a chance of getting through the waterproof layer.








However, when you spend Â£150 on a set of waterproofs, one wants a little more than protection from the rain.  My last set of waterproofs (Dunlop- Â£30) had various issues:

-Noise which gives you tinnitus after one walk down a fairway
-Heat created turning your privates into a boil-in-a-bag ready meal
-A fit which makes you look like your wearing a sleeping bag


The Tourflex suit doesn't disappoint on these three points.  Surprisingly quiet in that I didn't 'notice' them all day.  I was kept dry and warm, but not roasting.  There was certainly room to breathe and I kept the trousers on all round, even through a 45 minute sunny, warm spell.  As for the fit, it's reasonably slimming but definitely allows the freedom to swing normally.

The biggest positive I can give is that you're never aware that you're wearing them.  Of course, they are not as comfortable as trousers and t-shirt, but I never thought that waterproofs could be so leisurely.  







This suit comes with a 3 year waterproof guarantee.  

All in all I'd say it was Â£150 well spent and should keep me on the course throughout the autumn and winter.

Thumbs up too for Clubhouse Golf Direct who sent this item out very quickly and used a good courier service.


----------

